

Offer HN: iOS Developer - lorenzopicoli

I&#x27;m Lorenzo, I live in Brazil.
I&#x27;m an iOS developer. I&#x27;ve been working as a freelancer and I&#x27;m looking for more work if new people. After seeing this post (1) I think that 1,2k per week is a fair price (actually less than it&#x27;s suggested as I&#x27;m seeing the post).<p>(1) -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6506027<p>If you want to know more about me or what I&#x27;ve worked on: lorenzopicoli@me.com
======
lorenzopicoli
Link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6506027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6506027)

